# Southshore Boats



## topterror (Jun 21, 2008)

So whats the word on southshore boats? Anyone had any experiences good/bad? I'm looking at the 23 Classic and the 24


----------



## 21tv (May 26, 2004)

Here's a my 26', knees were above the water when I stepped off the ladder to take this pic. Shoot me a pm with you questions, and I'll try to answer.

Tight Lines


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

I ran the 23 Classic for 2 yrs.I'm in the 26 Pro at the moment and have fished out of and driven the 24VDR numerous times.I've driven all of the models that Cliff builds.PM or call me if ya want more info.


----------



## NOGUIDEREQUIRED (Apr 8, 2007)

Best all around boat $$$$ can buy.. If you have the coin, go for it. 24" Southshore VDR w/ 300. No exceptions..


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

21tv said:


> Here's a my 26', knees were above the water when I stepped off the ladder to take this pic. Shoot me a pm with you questions, and I'll try to answer.
> 
> Tight Lines


Man......... your 26 looks good Randy !


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

Here's a pic of my 26 w/ my sexy redhead behind the console ! LOL


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

Ok Scott. Your wife looks like she is 4' tall in that picture lol.. I know she is a tad bit taller than that


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

Texxan1 said:


> Ok Scott. Your wife looks like she is 4' tall in that picture lol.. I know she is a tad bit taller than that


LOL....Thomas.....5' w/ high heels on! LOL.... In actuality, my leaning post and console are tall ! I went full heigth on both for more storage and protection from the elements ( especially during winter time )


----------



## apslp (Jul 1, 2008)

I have been on several Southshore Boats including Capt Scotts and they are all great rigs. Smooth, dry ridin' , run shallow and handle the rough stuff well. If I had the $$ I would have a SS.


----------



## Durtjunkee (Mar 23, 2007)

Haven't been in one yet, but I heard a rumor of a new 22VDR in the works.


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

*Few pics.*

Couple pics.24VDR and 24VDR w/ tunnell and elevated console ( set up per customer )


----------



## Capt John (Mar 4, 2005)

I've run the Full Stringer Lodge 24 VDR for the last few years. If there's a sweeter boat for our bays out there I haven't been on it yet.


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

my neighbor and fishin' buddy has the 24VDR with the Suzuki 250SS and it is a very nice boat. It's fast enough (mid 50's) and rides very good. It has tons of storage as well. We even take the kids up the Colorado in Matagorda to go tubin'...proves it's a family boat that the wife can't say no to!!


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

Some performance #'s for the 24VDR are....w/ a 250ss Suzuki I've had the Full Stringer Lodge boat and Noo Noos boat to 57.5 mph in the rough stuff.Throw a 250 Merc on the back and you'll see lower 60's ....w/ a 300 Merc you'll see mid 60s and be bumping on 70mph w/ a light load.The boat loves to run fast in the rough stuff...the more chop there is the faster she'll run.Get her on top and let her fly..LOL  For what it's worth.....the FullStringer Lodge boat cut strait across West Matty during the last POC Bash while a major front was blowing.....she CAN handle the nasty stuff !

Maybe " Drifter " will post up about his 24VDR ?


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

26' tunnel hull, ?????
26ft use to be a "big" offshore boat.
Thats just wild..


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

Redfishr said:


> 26' tunnel hull, ?????
> 26ft use to be a "big" offshore boat.
> Thats just wild..


Yep.......26 Pro Tunnell w/ a 9'4" beam....she does everything well.


----------



## 21tv (May 26, 2004)

VBG...Yeah they do!


----------



## Drifter (May 23, 2004)

*YEESSSIR!!!*

SOUTHSHORE 24VDR is the only way to go IMHO!!!! I have never been on any other SOUTHSHORE'S other than my on but Cliff build his boats like a tank. Straight up fishing machine. When it's choppy/rough in any bay, loosen up the reigns and you better hold on to your balls because the 24VDR will eat it up and **** it out.

Drifter:texasflag


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

*22VDR !!!!!!!!!!!!!*



Durtjunkee said:


> Haven't been in one yet, but I heard a rumor of a new 22VDR in the works.


Not a rumor ! 22VDR prototype has been in the water a few times w/ a 250hp Merc.
Boat is also rated for 300HP.


----------



## Troutslurp (Dec 19, 2004)

I,m really liking the South Shore lines. Having the pleasure of being on Scotts and Noo Noo's i can honestly say i havent been on a dryer boat in years. 
Roomy,Lots of storage Plenty Fast enough and as drifter posted , it'll take the chop and spit it out.

Marc


----------



## vdr (Mar 19, 2009)

*Clarifying Info on 23 & 24 Differences*

*In response to topterror question&#8230;..and for clarification.*
*The SouthShore 26 PRO and 24VDR are different types of hulls. *

*And incidently&#8230;&#8230; SouthShore Boats has been in business for 12 years.*
*.........and was a pioneer in building larger shallow water hulls for the Texas coast. *

The 26 Pro and 23 Classic hulls are designed as
*Multi-**Purpose Use Boats *.
*Built to handle* *Skinny and Big Rough Water* - 
*All in One Combo Boat* 

Draft: These hulls can be ordered in two ranges of draft choices 
depending on your needs on the water 

1. 9"- 11" standing draft at rest&#8230;
depending on "custom" weight and materials used
Or 
2. 6"- 8" standing draft at rest&#8230;
depending on "custom" weight and materials used,
and with modified keel 
Length - 26' & 23' 
Beam - 9.4' 
Design - Tunnel V with Variable Deadrise 
Storage galore
*You design it&#8230;. and SouthShore will build it *
*







*

*







*









The 24VDR, 22VDR & 20 VDR hulls are designed as 
*High Performance Boats* 
*Built for Go Fast and Tournament Enthusiasts *
*to handle Shallow and Rough Water at high speeds*
Draft - 11" standing draft at rest&#8230;
Lengths - 24' 22' & 20' 
Beam - 24' - 9'4"
22' - 8'10"
20' - 8'10" 
Design - Pad-V with Variable Deadrise 
without Tunnel 
Storage galore
*You design it&#8230;.. and SouthShore will build it *


----------



## Solid Action (May 21, 2004)

*Southshore 20VDR*

Here is a pic of our Southshore 20VDR, with a 175hp Suzuki. Easily the smoothest, driest ride I have been on, especially for a 20' boat. I have hit 50mph and usually cruise around 40mph. Cliff builds them like a rock, just like you want it, and takes care of you after the sale as well. Everyone that has been on it can't believe how dry it is. PM me with any questions.


----------



## Junebug (May 24, 2004)

This will make my 7th season running a 23 Southshore. 

Awesome boat, and Cliff is GREAT people. Can't go wrong with a SS.


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

And.......Cliff can build the 20-24 w/ a tunnell if requested.


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

Nice looking rig.....


----------



## vdr (Mar 19, 2009)

*Update on NEW 22 VDR and used hulls*

The 22VDR hull is a High Performance Boat. 
Generally Built for Go Fast and Tournament Enthusiasts 
to handle Shallow and Rough Water at high speeds

*But it can be built as family oriented boat *
*with High Sided Gunnels *
*and with a Tunnel for shallower running needs. *
along with family needs.

Tournament and/or Family Oriented 
Draft - 11" standing draft at rest&#8230;
Length - 22' 
Beam -  8'10"
Design - Pad-V with Variable Deadrise 
With or without Tunnel 
Gunnels - Low or High Sided
Storage galore

*You design it&#8230;.. and SouthShore will build it *

Other hulls available in factory:
Cliff does have a 22 VDR V-Pad prototype hull
with or without new and used motor and with or without new and used trailers.

Also he has a used refurb Shallow Sport with new 175 Susie 4 stroke and new trailer

Call 3619723322 for more information, if interested


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

Also.....FYI....My 26 Southshore Pro Tunnell is listed in the classified section.


----------



## Durtjunkee (Mar 23, 2007)

I'm ready to see some pics of that 22VDR rigged and ready to go with a 250SS strapped to the back of it.


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

I'll try to get pics in a few weeks when the new 22VDR is complete.I can't remember what motor is going on the back but I hope it is a fast 2 stroker !


----------



## AgaveFlats (Oct 5, 2005)

topterror said:


> So whats the word on southshore boats? Anyone had any experiences good/bad? I'm looking at the 23 Classic and the 24


good experiences=spacious, versatile fishing platform.

bad experiences=doesn't leave the dock enough! But that's not a SS issue.

26' pro, 2003 year model.


----------



## lapesca67 (Apr 9, 2008)

I see alot of comments on the big boats, but no one talks about the 19 or the 17 flat. I have not seen either on the water and would be interested in feedback on those two platforms...specifically regarding hole shot....


----------



## vdr (Mar 19, 2009)

*17/19 Chatter*

 *CHATTER FROM MESSAGE BOARD:*
1/28/05 1:53:00 PM Tommy lomonte (68.90.246.188) from TEXAS says South shore boats
My neighbor and i went on a test ride in the 17 with cliff and lee last thursday&#8230;.. 3 fat guys and cliff..we were running about 35knots&#8230;....then we went back in the marsh in about 3to 6 inches of water..we were running less than 10knots still on a plane..we set it down and got up consistantly in 6 inches of water with 4 guys in the boat&#8230;...then lee and i got out of the boat , 
and cliff and buddy rode around like it was a jet ski&#8230;...when we got back buddy made the comment that this was the best bottom on a boat that he has ever ridden in...I AGREE..
 Tommy - Winner of Troutmasters 2004 and Redfish Cup 2004 Championships Buddy bought a 19 Angler.


----------



## vdr (Mar 19, 2009)

*17 19 Flats and Angler*



lapesca67 said:


> I see alot of comments on the big boats, but no one talks about the 19 or the 17 flat. I have not seen either on the water and would be interested in feedback on those two platforms...specifically regarding hole shot....


The 17 and 19 footers are hulls are designed as
*Multi-**Purpose Use Boats *.
*Built to handle* *Texas Coastal* *Skinny and Rough Waters* - 
*All in One Combo Boat* 
This is not a flat hull.
Same hull design as 23 Classic and 26 Pro

Draft: These hulls can be ordered in ranges of draft choices 
depending on your needs on the water 

Approx 5" to 8" standing draft at rest&#8230;
depending on "custom" weight and materials used
and with/without modified keel 
and weight of motor 
Length - 17' & 19' 
Beam - 8' 6'' wide
Design - with Tunnel V with Variable Deadrise
with V Pad with Variable Deadrise 
Storage galore
*You design it&#8230;. and SouthShore will build it *


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

Just came back from the shop today and found out that the new 22VDR will be getting a Mercury 250 Pro XS ! I'll keep everyone up to snuff as I get more info....and pics when she's ready to go to the water !


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

Capt Scott Reeh said:


> Just came back from the shop today and found out that the new 22VDR will be getting a Mercury 250 Pro XS ! I'll keep everyone up to snuff as I get more info....and pics when she's ready to go to the water !


Cant wait to see the numbers !


----------



## Capt Ryan Rachunek (Feb 16, 2006)

Capt Scott Reeh said:


> Just came back from the shop today and found out that the new 22VDR will be getting a Mercury 250 Pro XS ! I'll keep everyone up to snuff as I get more info....and pics when she's ready to go to the water !


Don't be scared, put a 300XS on it.....:biggrin:


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

Capt Ryan Rachunek said:


> Don't be scared, put a 300XS on it.....:biggrin:


LOL...Customer wanted the 250. Yep.....a 300XS would be sswweeeettttt !


----------



## Durtjunkee (Mar 23, 2007)

*nnaaaaaa*



jmack said:


> Cant wait to see the numbers !


You don't want to see the numbers on this boat....not after getting that new Haynie!!!


----------

